# Outage 2-7-2005



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 7, 2005)

We experienced a brief outage tonight due to a denial of services attack involving another site on the same server as us.  The folks at RackNine were able to resolve this one quickly.

 We apologize for the inconvenience.


----------



## dubljay (Feb 7, 2005)

I'm glad the problem was resolved quickly... I was beginning to suffer from withdrawl.  It's not like I'm addicted or anything


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 8, 2005)

Back on!  Goodit'sbackon.... *drool* *twitch*


----------

